# [nvidia-drivers-1.0.9742] plus d'accélération 3D (résolu)

## ryo-san

salut

Je voulais savoir si certains d'entre vous ont installé ces drivers car je l'ai fait et j'obtiens une erreur a l'insertion du module mais le plus fort c'est que meme en re-installant les versions précédentes , je perds l'accélération 3D.

mouarf   :Crying or Very sad: Last edited by ryo-san on Sat Nov 11, 2006 12:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Temet

Bah, je dirais que ton kernel n'a pas été compilé avec le même compilateur que le module.

----------

## ryo-san

lut

Merci Temet , j'avais pas envisagé ce cas de figure mais meme apres recompilation du kernel , le probleme est toujours la.

Alors , je ne saisi pas bien ce qui se passe :

J'avais la version 1.0.9629 de ces drivers , tout fonctionnait nickel , j'installe les nouveaux => catastrophe , je reinstalle les précédents ,toujours pas de 3D => je reinstalle la version 1.0.8776, 3D retrouvée   :Very Happy:  mais impossible de remettre les 1.0.9629   :Question:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Je parle ici de la version "normale" de ces drivers , pas de la version legacy , mais lors du chargement (foireux) du module 1.0.9742 , j'ai pu lire qq lignes me disant d'aller voir plutot dans la version legacy .

C'est pas tres clair ? mouaip , pour moi non plus   :Smile: 

----------

## Delvin

tu as quoi comme carte graphique ?

----------

## ryo-san

mince , j'ai oublié le principal  :Wink: 

une Geforce TI 4200 .

----------

## titoucha

Si c'est une Geforce 4 Ti 4200 elle est supportée par le pilote "normal", je te mets la liste des plus anciennes cartes supportées.

 *Quote:*   

> Supported Products List
> 
> GeForce2 Go 	0x0112
> 
> GeForce2 Integrated GPU 	0x01A0
> ...

 

----------

## lmarcini

Pour ma part, j'ai des erreurs de segmentation pour les versions 1.0.9629 et 1.0.9742 lorsque je lance un glxinfo ou un jeu tel que torcs, chose que je n'ai pas avec la version 1.0.96.26... J'ai une 4200ti également.

----------

## ryo-san

@titoucha: ha , cool , merci , je l'ai cherchée hier mais la biere aidant ( 'fin n'aidant pas    :Smile:   ).

@lmarcini: ben voila , c'est ce que j'aivais en installant les derniers drivers puis en remettant les 1.0.9629 , m'obligeant a installer les 1.0.8776 et depuis je ne peux plus upgrader, ce qui n'est pas trop grave en soi mais faut le savoir.

Par contre ou as-tu pris les 1.0.9626 ? je sais qu'ils existent mais j'ai pas dans portage :

```
x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

     Available versions:  1.0.8774 1.0.8776 ~1.0.9629 ~1.0.9742

     Installed:           1.0.8776

     Homepage:            http://www.nvidia.com/

     Description:         NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries
```

----------

## lmarcini

@ryo-san : j'ai été downgradé en 1.0.8776 ce matin, les 1.0.9626 ont été enlevés de portage cette nuit apparemment... Sinon, concernant le "segmentation fault", il s'agit donc d'un bug et non d'un problème uniquement localisé chez moi...

----------

## ryo-san

ok , résolu donc , merci a tous.

----------

## Nounours

Bonsoir,

J'ai le même PB avec ma geforce 4 ti 4200 et les 96.29. Mais en plus, plus moyen de dépasser 800x600.

J'ai du également revenir aux 87.76. Pas cool pour Beryl !

----------

## titoucha

J'ai aussi un problème de résolution, j'ai par contre une 6200, le 9629 ne veut plus me prendre le 1600x1200 il est bloqué au maximum à 1280x1024.

----------

